# Suche S5 Baugruppen



## Wutschko (27 Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen, bin auf der Suche nach folgenden Baugruppen.

S5 95U Bestellnr. 6ES5 095-8MB02
S5 135U Bestellnr. 6ES5 955-3LC41
Digital Input Bestellnr. 6ES5 421-8AM12
Analog Input Bestellnr. 6ES5 464-8ME11

Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück.

Vielen Dank Harald


----------



## Sven2404 (28 Juli 2009)

Hi Harald

Habe ich alle da. Hab dir grad eine PN geschickt.

Gruß,

Sven


----------



## Wutschko (28 Juli 2009)

Hi Sven,
vielen Dank. Habe dir soeben per PN geantwortet.

Gruß Harald


----------



## iselber (2 August 2009)

Hallo,

habe auch noch mehrere S95Us und E/A Module zum Erweitern
sowie ein PG740

Bei Interesse einfach melden
Gruss Ralf


----------



## Rudi (14 August 2009)

Digital Input Bestellnr. 6ES5 421-8AM12
Analog Input Bestellnr. 6ES5 464-8ME11

habe ich auch.


----------

